# Karcher K2.25 leaking water is it terminal?



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Took my K2.25 apart and it leaks when the motor is on. Ill try and describe in case its fixable. The leak is on the right hand side when looking front to back from above. Leak is coming from somewhere where the metal casing which incluses the motor etc joins the plastic housing which leads to the inlet and outlet. I think inside that bit is the pump. Is this indicative of death.

It sorta works still but pressure is a lot lower than it should be. Can it be economically repaired? There are 4 large metal bolts / screws which looks like it needs a very large torex socket to fit and a vice to grip it as they seem rather tight.

I can get a refurb from Karcheroutlet for £37.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> Took my K2.25 apart and it leaks when the motor is on. Ill try and describe in case its fixable. The leak is on the right hand side when looking front to back from above. Leak is coming from somewhere where the metal casing which incluses the motor etc joins the plastic housing which leads to the inlet and outlet. I think inside that bit is the pump. Is this indicative of death.
> 
> It sorta works still but pressure is a lot lower than it should be. Can it be economically repaired? There are 4 large metal bolts / screws which looks like it needs a very large torex socket to fit and a vice to grip it as they seem rather tight.
> 
> I can get a refurb from Karcheroutlet for £37.


Personally I would buy a new Nilfisk for £50

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001TUYV...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B001TUYV14


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Had exact same on a k4.600 and funnily enough just took it back to b&q tonight, exact same problem and was small pinholes on pump as soon as it got power to it.
Am 90% sure the part i needed was over £112 inc delivery and vat from karcher themselves so if its over a year old i would personaly go with the nilfisk as they seem to be a better machine.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Nilfisk will require another fitment for my foam lance around a £12 delivered. It all add up and just in time for Xmas:wall: Is their an adaptor that can bought for the Karcher fitment that avoids what looks like a difficult job removing the Karcher fitment on my Autobrite Lance. 

Its annoying that a part could be so expensive the dam thing only cost £40. Nilfisk keep being recommended on here atm are they more durable. I liked the fact i could wrap up my Karcher and put it away in a plastic box to stop it freezing all the new ones are bigger.


----------

